# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  مجموعه برنامه های نوشته شده با Qt

## Abbas Naghdi

با سلام خمت همه ی برنامه نویسان Qt
برنامه نویسان کیوت در ایران کم هستند و آموزش های فارسی در زمینه ی کیوت کمتر
اما برنامه های نوشته شده با این فریمورک زیاد هستند ... مثلا خود من بیش از 100 نرم افزار با کیوت نوشتم
حالا این تایپیک جای پروژه هایی هست که من و شما نوشتیم ... با این کار هم نمونه کاری از خودمون ارائه میدیم و هم تبادل اطلاعات میکنیم و هم کسانی که مبتدی هستند میتونن از این پروژه ها استفاده کنند و ...  
در این تایپیک پروژه ها و یا سورس کد های برنامه های نوشته شده با کیوت قرار میگیرن ... 

و البته : قوانین
1. پروژه هایی که دارای چند فایل هستند رو به صورت rar در انجمن آپلود کنید (ترجیها برای اینکه حذف نشه)
2. پروژه های تک سورسی رو به صورت مستقیم داخل پست ها بنویسید (مثلا کد همون main.cpp)
3. از آپلود صرفا فایل exe خود داری کنید (فایل exe به همراه  سورس)
4. کپی رایت سورس های گذاشته شده فراموش نشه ... 

با سپاس از همه ی برنامه نویسان Qt

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

بچه ها سلام ... 

این سورس کد عدد های داخل یک آرایه رو با هم جمع میکنه ...

#include <QCoreApplication>
#include <QDebug>

int main(int argv, char *argc[]) {

		QCoreApplication app(argv, argc);

		int x = 0;
		int n = 10;
		const int s[11] = {1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1};

		for(int i=0; i<=n; i++) {
				x = x + s[i];
			}

		qDebug() <<"Array : " + QString::number(x);
		return 0;
	}

هر جای کد رو خواستید بگید تا توضیح بدم ...

----------


## mahak006

این برنامه یه GUI بره plot یا رسم ساده هست .
برنامه به این صورت عمل می کنه که یه سری عدد بهش می دیم و به ترتیب جلو وارد شدن اعداد ، مقادیر رو رسم می کنه ( مناسب بره ترسیماتی که یک بعدش زمان باشه . مثل حرکت در راستای x بر حسب زمان )
همون طور که گفتم این برنامه ، یه رسم ساده هست و در حد نمایش log از یک داده ی خاص کاربرد داره .
این برنامه با مشخص کردن یه بافر ، می تونه تعداد محدودی داده ی پشت سر هم رو رسم کنه .
plotter.zip

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

اینم یک مثال برای ساخت یک Window ساده + Widget های اون + هماهنگ سازی این Widget ها ... 

#include <QApplication>
#include <QtGui>
#include <QtCore>

int main (int argc, char *argv[])
  {
    QApplication app(argc, argv);
		QWidget *window = new QWidget;
		QGridLayout *layout =new QGridLayout;
		QLabel *label = new QLabel("Name :");
		QLineEdit *txtName = new QLineEdit;
		QLabel *label1 = new QLabel("Family :");
		QLineEdit *txtName1 = new QLineEdit;
		QPushButton *button = new QPushButton("OK");

		layout->addWidget(label, 0, 0);
		layout->addWidget(txtName, 0, 1);

		layout->addWidget(label1, 1, 0);
		layout->addWidget(txtName1, 1, 1);

		layout->addWidget(button, 2, 0, 1, 2);

		window->setWindowTitle("Test ... ");
		window->setLayout(layout);

		window->show();
    return app.exec();
  }


هر جای کد رو خواستید بگید تا توضیح بدم ... (درخواست کدنویسی نکنید ... )

----------


## omidshaman

> این تایپیک میتونه جای خوبی برای تازه کار ها باشه ... مخصوصا کسانی که پروژه های بزرگ مینویسن


تضاد نداره این جملت؟:-)
دیکشنری کار خودم  شما بهش جمله میدین کلمه کلمه معنی ها رو بهتون میده + قابلیت ادیت 
بعد از این که کدو کمپایل کردین  پوشه دیتا رو بریزین جایی که کمپایل شده 
دیتابیس هم یک دیتابیس 50 هزار لغتیه که  از تو همین سایت قبلا دانلود کرده بودم
http://omidshaman.persiangig.com/Dictionary.rar

----------


## rashidi92

ممنون از برنامت به امید برنامه هتاب بیشتر

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

اینم یه کد ساده ی دیگه ... اجرا کنید خ.تون میفهمید چیه ... !

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
	{
        QApplication CApp(argc, argv);

        QWidget CWindow;
        CWindow.setWindowTitle("This app for read and write text files");
        CWindow.resize(400,300);

        QPushButton CButtonW("Write file");
        QPushButton CButtonR("Read file");
        QTextEdit CEdit;

        QVBoxLayout CVLayout;
        QHBoxLayout CHLayout;

        CHLayout.addWidget(&CButtonW);
        CHLayout.addWidget(&CButtonR);

        CVLayout.addWidget(&CEdit);
        CVLayout.addLayout(&CHLayout);

        CWindow.setLayout(&CVLayout);
        CWindow.show();

        return CApp.exec();
    }

هر جای کد رو خواستید بگید تا توضیح بدم ... (درخواست کدنویسی نکنید ... )

----------


## mahak006

> اینم یه کد ساده ی دیگه ... اجرا کنید خ.تون میفهمید چیه ... !
> 
> int main(int argc, char *argv[])
> 	{
>         QApplication CApp(argc, argv);
> 
>         QWidget CWindow;
>         CWindow.setWindowTitle("This app for read and write text files");
>         CWindow.resize(400,300);
> ...


 این کد کامل نیستش . این فقط تابع main.cpp هست که فکر نکنم کار خاصی به جز set layout انجام بده . فکر می کنم فایل های cpp و h رو جا انداختین . تو اونا احتمالا عملیات ویرایش متن رو و تابعا رو قرار دادی .

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

> این کد کامل نیستش . این فقط تابع main.cpp هست که فکر نکنم کار خاصی به جز set layout انجام بده . فکر می کنم فایل های cpp و h رو جا انداختین . تو اونا احتمالا عملیات ویرایش متن رو و تابعا رو قرار دادی .


نه جا ننداختم ... کلا کدی براش ننوشتم ... ! (مال خیلی وقت پیشه)
اگه توجه کنید پست های من خیلی مبتدی هستند .... برای مبتدی ها ... 
یه جورایی کم کم میخوام پروژه ها رو بزرگ کنم ... !
من یکم درگیرم و وقت ندارم ... ! ببخشید ... !

----------


## MustafaJF

ممنون دوست عزیز از اینکه وقت میزاری
ولی فکر نمی کنم که گذاشتن چنین پروژه‌های ابتدایی که هیچ نکته خاصی ندارن و حتی ابتدایی‌ترین مباحث شی‌گرایی (البته شی‌گرایی اجباری نیست) در اونها رعایت نشده بتونه به کسی کمک خاصی کنه

من خودم الان درگیر امتحانات هستم ولی دو تا پروژه دارم که یکی رو شروع کردم (مدیریت امور مالی دانشگاه) و دومی که هنوز در موردش شروع نکردم و برنامه مدیریت کافی‌نت بصورت مولتی پلتفرم به محض اتمام پروژه با لایسنس عمومی (هرچند از این لایسنس بدم میاد و GPL‌رو بیشتر می پسندم) برای استفاده عموم آپلود خواهم کرد البته با رعایت تمام نکات برنامه نویسی استاندارد و شی‌گرایی

----------


## iambehnam

سلام
یکی زحمت بکشه و
اسم و لینک برنامه‌های بزرگ کیوت (مثلا اگه وی ال سی مدیا پلیر هست، نمیدونم) را اینجا قرار بده
هم میتونه کدهاشون بدرد بخوره و
هم برای تشویق شدن ما خیلی خوبه

----------


## omidshaman

> سلام
> یکی زحمت بکشه و
> اسم و لینک برنامه‌های بزرگ کیوت (مثلا اگه وی ال سی مدیا پلیر هست، نمیدونم) را اینجا قرار بده
> هم میتونه کدهاشون بدرد بخوره و
> هم برای تشویق شدن ما خیلی خوبه


 http://qt-apps.org/

تو این سایت موجوده...

----------


## alinaseri25

سلام دوستان من خودم خیلی وقت نیست که کیوت رو شروع کردم ولی یک سری برنام به لطف دوستان نوشتم که چندتا از ساده هاش رو برای دیگران میزارم شاید بدرد کسی بخوره کسایی که بیشتر میخوان هم میتونن به این آدرس http://qtips.ir/
یه سری بزنن اونجا دوست خوبم سعید دادخواه خیلی رو کیوت کار کرده میتونین ازش راهنمایی بگیرین دوستان
مثل این برنامه ها رو بعد دیدن فیلم های آموزشی که سعید جان گذاشته بود نوشتم البته بازم هست اگه خواستین بگین تا بزارم ساده ترش هم هست البته ولی گفتم یک چیز کاربردی بزارم فقط چون من توی لینوکس کد می نویسم زحمت کامپایلشم پای خودتون :قلب:

----------


## alinaseri25

مجددا سلام امروز هم چندتا برنامه میزارم که شاید برای بعضی از دوستان مناسب باشه

----------


## 9128783

من میخواستم بازی Bomberman رو با كيوت بنويسم نمیدونم  دقیقا باید چیکار کنم.نمیدونم کارهای گرافیکیش رو چطور انجام بدم.یه راهنمایی کلی می خواستم.میشه کمکم کنید. :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## mazdaxx

سلام :
برنامه 3D سازی تصاویربا تکنیک اناگلیف :

تایپک>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## ali chegini

سلام.
برنامه ساعت برای دسکتاپ .

----------


## arashz4

سلام
من یک نرم افزار نوشتم که نمایشگر عکس هست و کمی هم ویرایشگر
نرم افزار توی SourceForge گذاشتم به که هم سورس هست و هم باینری که برای سیستم عامل های Window , Mac , Linux , Android هست.
*Advanced Photo*

----------


## danyalbursin

دوستان خواهش میکنم به این تاپیک که میزارم بیاید و راهنمای کنید خیلی ممنون
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...9F%D8%9F%D8%9F

----------

